

Visualgo: Visualising data structures and algorithms through animation - signa11
http://visualgo.net/

======
krat0sprakhar
Few other helpful resources in the same vein -

This came up on HN a couple of months back -
[http://www.algomation.com/](http://www.algomation.com/)

A few sorting algorithms -
[http://corte.si/posts/code/visualisingsorting/index.html](http://corte.si/posts/code/visualisingsorting/index.html)

Visualization of Path-Finding Algorithms -
[http://qiao.github.io/PathFinding.js/visual/](http://qiao.github.io/PathFinding.js/visual/)

Lastly, Mike Bostock (creator of D3) has a really cool bunch of algorithms
over at his blog - [http://bost.ocks.org/mike/](http://bost.ocks.org/mike/)

------
feinte
Great website ! It's nice to see the different instructions while the
animation is running.

I also use
[http://www.cs.usfca.edu/~galles/visualization/Algorithms.htm...](http://www.cs.usfca.edu/~galles/visualization/Algorithms.html)
when I want to visualize algorithms.

------
jnbiche
Oh, this is phenomenal. Not the visualizations alone, that's been done by
others. But this site also has a "training" feature (top right button).

Try it out, it's great for learning/reviewing algorithms!

------
arafalov
Nice idea.

The interface feels a bit too busy and it is not clear on what to click on the
details screen. Buttons at the bottom? Arrows on the right? Menu on the left?
I was confused there for a while.

